# S3 not recognizing sd card slot



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

So i have two sd cards and this week they either stopped working or are intermittent on my pc. And the S3 seems to be what's killiing them because it doesn't recognize that slot whatsoever anymore? I've done a search and as far as i can tell I haven't missed anything on that front. What gives?


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

have you tried a full reformat of the cards?


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

That's my next step but they are intermittently being recognized by my computer so even doing that is difficult...


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

are you plugging then in with an adapter?


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

yes and i've tried it with two different adapters (cartridge style)


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

And it gives me an error mounting sd card when i attempt to format in recovery


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

ok everyone, it turns out that both of my sd cards died. I tried my wife's card and it booted right up. I'm a little perturbed as to why my class 10 64 gb card (that i got less than 3 months ago died) but whatever. I am relieved that it wasn't the S3.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

trendsetter37 said:


> ok everyone, it turns out that both of my sd cards died. I tried my wife's card and it booted right up. I'm a little perturbed as to why my class 10 64 gb card (that i got less than 3 months ago died) but whatever. I am relieved that it wasn't the S3.


did you format it in fat32? I have a 64gb card and just had a massive data loss problem on it. Ended up formatting it back to exfat and using a mod so aosp ROMs can use exfat


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Actually it started working after I used the good sd card. shortly after, I put my class 10 back in just because; low and behold I check and it's showing up hmm. I also changed/updated my ROM to 4.2.2. However that didn't work initially.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

